# Cat's winking does it mean anything



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I heard that if a cat winks to you and you wink back it means that you have a connection with each other. What do you think? Geets has winked to me and I winked back, or I have winked to him and he winks back. I have seen him when I winked to him watch my eye that winked so he does notice it. I think it does mean something. I think it means that he loves me and i love him or that he trusts me. Razzle never does that or that I have never done that with him. It seems to be a thing between Geets and me.

Kathy


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Apple winks & not always from the same eye. She will wink once or twice and then sit until I say "Winky winky" and then she'll wink again. She winks immediately after I say it and will wait in between until I do say it. I think it's her equivalent of an eye kiss.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

When a cat blinks at you, it is a sign of affection  it means she trusts you and she is happy


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

crazyismycat said:


> When a cat blinks at you, it is a sign of affection  it means she trusts you and she is happy


I've heard that too. My cats must be very happy and love me alot lol. I get this all the time and if I do it to them they do it back to me most of the time. I find when they're stressed out it helps to relax them too.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Cats are copyists. 

When I first got Zenobi (otb), an adopted senior, trying to make her feel at home, I used to toss my head and send a sort of air kiss across the room. Then she started to give a toss of her head at me and dart her tongue out a bit. I wondered what on earth she was up to, until I realised she was returning my greeting. So if you wink at your cat, and that cat is smart, there's a good chance it will wink back.

As far as meaning in it, I believe that if a cat didn't trust and feel at least comfortable with their human companion then I doubt they'd copy them.

So far Missy has not done anything like this, but she shows her affection in other ways.


----------



## kitten323 (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought the blinking thing was a sign of trust, however i have a feral i am trying to tame and she will meow and blink at me but the second i approach her she hisses and backs away.. Ahh well.. Maybe its just an "I trust you if you stay there in the doorway..." type of blink..


----------



## sprinkles (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh wow!! I never heard this about winking! Just last night, our kitty winked at me, and I made a joke about it with my 8 year old son. I thought it was just a fluke thing, but this is the second time he's done it since we got him.

How cool!


----------

